# This stems from another thread



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=296450

We have quite a few members looks like will be attending so we are making it a meet and greet or outing so we decided to bring to the outing forum.. Planning on Labor Day weekend ( Saturday ) so whomever wants to join us please reply on this thread.. Thanks!


----------

